# Urgent-renew SA passport in London or get emergency visa



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

I live in London and am due to have a baby end of November 2014 and I plan to move to SA end of Jan 2015 for family support. My SA passport expires in Jan 2015, it takes a minimum of 4 months to process a new one but with xmas etc it will take longer. Should I apply for an emergency passport instead (unsure if they will grant me one as they usually do so for deaths etc).


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Emergency passports no longer exists, it might be a better solution to fly to SA before your passport expires.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> Emergency passports no longer exists, it might be a better solution to fly to SA before your passport expires.


Unfortunately flying back to SA is not possible as the baby is due soon. Emergency passports are available.

I was given conflicting information when I went to the SA embassy in London. One person advised applying for the passport and another (a woman) suggested the emergency route.

There is no family support here, hence for the sake of the baby I need the support of family back home.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> Emergency passports no longer exists, it might be a better solution to fly to SA before your passport expires.


I am sure you mean't to say Temporary Passports no longer exist not the emergency travel document


----------

